# What kind of Woodworker are you?



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi everyone,
With a growing movement of hand tool purity, I thought I would take a survey and see what you all thought of it. I myself am not a purist and do not mind plugging in, so I guess I would fall into the Hybrid category.










I started completely power tool obsessed, but I have through the years become better versed in the hand tool school and I have great enjoyment in using them.

So in the field of woodworking do you favor the hand tool (Roy Underhill) approach or do you plug in to the (Norm Abrams) side of the chart? Let's hear it.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

I plug in when ever I can because of my 69 year old body; if I work my hands and arms too much I get some wicked cramping going on. 
But sometimes my projects dictate the need for a hand tool now and then. So I guess I'm about 90% plug in and 10% hand tools and pray the cramps don't creep in.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Hybrid here.

Because of efficiency, I use a lot of power tools. But there's some things that only hand tools can do right.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

A little of both. While I don't mind plugging in, I enjoy pushing a plane or chisle just because it feels good.


----------



## DanMax (Nov 11, 2015)

Hybrid.

Or better yet, is there a term for you when most of your projects never leave the planning stage and never get built at all?

I'm one of those!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Hybrid. As I slowly learn to sharpen, I am gravitating more and more to hand tools. It'll be awhile before I give up the bandsaw, scroll saw and planer. ;-)


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

Hybrid here, for sure. I like pounding a mortise chisel into a piece of pine as much as the next guy, but bucking down a piece of rough rock maple to size and smoothness, I have no problems at all plugging in!

Each has its place, I guess.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm almost entirely a hand tool user, but I'm not a purist at all. I'm not against power tool use by me or anyone else. I happen to like a lot of the advantages of hand tools, but power tools sure work faster in most cases. For reasons like Tony's and Monte's I think a lot of people should use power tools. In fact if you're in business you should definitely use them unless you can find a way to get the client to pay appropriately for the labor and want to use hand tools. On the other hand almost everyone should try some hand tool skills to get a deeper appreciation for how it can be done, quieter, less dust, less space for tools, etc.


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm mostly plugged in. Do you use hand tools for a few things. Hand saw for cutting rough lumber to length.
Cleaning up joinery or whatever with a block plane.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Def started plugged in but slowly moving into a hybrid mode.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Hybrid. Whatever makes the most sense for the best project.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

80/20 plugged in vs. handtool. I have mostly been doing restoration and most of that calls for hand tools for fine tuning. When I'm building new, mostly powered, truthfully just not good enough using hand tools for lack of knowledge.

Bill


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm a Heinz 57


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

Well said Tim, 
DanMax I think NASA would call that "failure to launch."

Sometimes I wish I was a purist and had all day to slowly slide a unbelievably sharpened combination plane to create my work. That actually might work well for me as I could afford to loose a few pounds and missing food would do that, so I pump those suckers out however I can. I do try to take it as slow as I need to with perfection in mind, but at some point you have to call it done and get it out the door.


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

Hybrid. 70% power.

DanMax, we are called *designers* (90% of my designs never get built).


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Hybrid, I'll use which ever works to get the job done the best.


----------



## Jasonlion (Oct 26, 2015)

I would have to say I fall in the middle. I believe in using the tool that best suits the job. For efficiency purposes I cannot imagine milling all my lumber with hand tools. I have learned however that when it comes to finishing, hand tools are often the best choice because I find I have way more control. 
With a young family and full time job I also find that I have limited shop time so I try to make the most of it. I like the idea of being a purist, but then reality happens.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Hybrid, the quickest tool for the job is what I reach for. If I need to put a quick chamfer on something, I'll grab a block plane. If I need to make several of them and they all have to be the same, the table saw or the jointer will get the nod. Just last night I reached for my cordless drill to drill and countersink a dozen or so holes and the battery gave out less than half way through the job so I grabbed my 60's vintage Milwaukee holeshooter and it worked better than even a fully charged drill. Sometimes the newest isn't always the best.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm head down and tail up, can't wait to get on with it, finish and start the next job.


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

Plug in for me, except those finish sanding times. Nothing like hand sanding to make the wood feel so smooth.


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

Sorry, but I see zero evidence for your main premise -

I have been a hand-tool-only woodworker (and tool hoarder) for decades, and can state the following without reservation: There are "hand-tool-only", "hybrid", and "power-tool-only" ww'ers. but I don't see any evidence of a "growing movement of hand tool purity."


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

> Sorry, but I see zero evidence for your main premise -
> 
> I have been a hand-tool-only woodworker (and tool hoarder) for decades, and can state the following without reservation: There are "hand-tool-only", "hybrid", and "power-tool-only" ww ers. but I don t see any evidence of a "growing movement of hand tool purity."
> 
> - Johnny7


Go over to sawmill creek's site. There you will find an entire section devoted to hand tool work, called "Neanderthal Haven" and you might find me hanging around there..

As for the Dungeon Shop…..30% power tool, 70% hand tool. It can vary, depending on the project and where it is being made at.


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

> Sorry, but I see zero evidence for your main premise -
> 
> I have been a hand-tool-only woodworker (and tool hoarder) for decades, and can state the following without reservation: There are "hand-tool-only", "hybrid", and "power-tool-only" ww ers. but I don t see any evidence of a "growing movement of hand tool purity."
> 
> ...


Very familiar with Sawmill Creek-in fact I was a member before you were.
You seem to have missed my point: I do not see any evidence that the hand tool only (purist) movement is *growing*
I don't see where your post presents any evidence of growth either.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

One area of growth for me as an example. I started out as a Normite, 95% power tool. As I went along, I became more and more hand tool centered. I had been doing woodwork since I was in high school. That would be about 1967 or so….

One bit of evidence about the growth of hand tool usage…...check out the PRICES of what they USED to bring say about 1970 or so, and the latest/greatest tools for sale now. Take a Stanley #5 jack plane…compare what one brought back then, even new in box, and what one will bring on the auction sites last week. Something is driving the prices up, and that would be a demand for such tools. So more people are buying these tools, or trying to at any rate.

No Growth? Ask L-N or Lee valley about that. They wouldn't be here if there wasn't any "growth" going on.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

> Sorry, but I see zero evidence for your main premise -
> 
> I have been a hand-tool-only woodworker (and tool hoarder) for decades, and can state the following without reservation: There are "hand-tool-only", "hybrid", and "power-tool-only" ww ers. but I don t see any evidence of a "growing movement of hand tool purity."
> 
> ...


Don't really care IF you do or don't. I was talking to the OP. Full Neanderthal ala Roy Underhill? or is that a passing fad for you?


----------



## esmthin (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm about 75% hand tools.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

> Sorry, but I see zero evidence for your main premise -
> 
> I have been a hand-tool-only woodworker (and tool hoarder) for decades, and can state the following without reservation: There are "hand-tool-only", "hybrid", and "power-tool-only" ww ers. but I don t see any evidence of a "growing movement of hand tool purity."
> 
> - Johnny7


There's no question it's been growing the past 20 years.

High-End Hand-Tool Sales Surge

They've Pulled the Plug on Electric Woodworking Tools

When LN stopped selling at Woodcraft a few years ago, their number one reason was because they could not make tools fast enough for the demand.


----------



## TinWhiskers (Oct 17, 2015)

Just did my first mortis yesterday. Other than drilling several holes , by hammer and chisel. 2×3 inch through 4'' poplar. After 2 hours of chiseling I finished. Prefer electric.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

The only people I know that are still using hand tools a lot (besides around here!) are ones who can't really afford power tools. I frequently use a splitting maul to make firewood when I don't have access to a real splitter… does that push me towards the Roy U. end of the scale?

Cheers,
Brad
(who is now putting on my flame retardant garb and hiding behind the couch)


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

dup


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Hybrid. Especially stock prep
I have little interest making rough cut lumber "4square". With a rip saw and scrub plane

Joinery by hand is more pleasant. And fitting miters with a plane


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

At age 69 I was plugging in a tool at the start of any project.
But that was a few years ago and now I need to be plugged in first!

Repetitive motions, like hand sawing or manual sanding, will thoroughly lock up my hands and arms the next day.
I have a Ryobi detail sander, a vibratory tool, that I can no longer use just because of the vibrations.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Hybrid. Dimensioning with plug in stuff. Joinery and smoothing unplugged. The only thing I buy sandpaper for is curved surfaces and sharpening.


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

I would say hybrid because I start with S4S and use a cordless drill. Other than that I am all hand tool because I work in the living room of my apartment.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

> I would say hybrid because I start with S4S and use a cordless drill. Other than that I am all hand tool because I work in the living room of my apartment.
> 
> - knockknock


I'm always complaining about not having enough space in my shop. After reading your post I went to look in on your projects here on LJ's. I discovered your Awesome Mobile Tool Chest filled with all hand tools! Very nice! 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/101884

My early on experience's started with all hand tools but the plug in's gave me a way to keep my aging body going for a while longer without having to much cramping in my hands. Nice work on your tool chest!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sorry to say, I am plugged in. I use some hand tools but the arthritis in my hands and wrists prevent it.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I rough dimension with power tools, then do a lot of the rest with hand tools. However, I can't say which I am because hand tools have even led me to get into machining, which is all plugged in. Not only do I use hand tools, I make most of my own any more: planes, chisels, marking and layout tools, etc.


----------



## PeteStaehling (May 3, 2015)

Hybrid, but it varies with the project. On my luthier work, which is typically the majority of my work, I am probably 75-80% power. I do other projects that vary from all power to all hand tools.


----------



## Mojo1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Plugged in for sure, I don't own a hand plane or really anything but power tools, although I have thought of getting a hand plane and trying it out.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Hybrid but mostly power tools. To me it's fun to see my table saw ripping through 2 inch oak or something. And the different things a table saw is capable of continue to astound me. And to do it accurately. The other thing is my router, I love that big 3 1/4 hp router routing deep mortises or planing a slab, or even just doing a dado. I think it's such a fun and amazing tool.

That being said I would never even think to cut a dovetail with anything but a hand saw. I take pride in that. And a sharp hand plane across a surface saves loads of time sanding too.

Maybe it will shift in time, who knows? I'm still pretty green in wood working


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm around 70-75% unplugged, maybe more but it's hard to say because it's relative to all-power, and I really don't know how to work effectively that way.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm mostly plugged in. I use hand tools to put the finishing touches on several projects. Like others here, arthritis keeps me from using hand planes as much as I'd like to. Mr. Johnny, you don't read the forums much, do you? Because if you did, you would plainly see more & more WW's are trying hand tools, & trying to go hand tools completely. And, more folks are buying up old planes, saws, hand drills, you name it, & refurbishing them to useable service. The op was simply asking a question, IMO, not looking to be torn apart, or belittled by who was a member of what forum first. A little kindness goes a long way. JMO.


----------



## scribble (May 17, 2012)

> Hybrid.
> 
> Or better yet, is there a term for you when most of your projects never leave the planning stage and never get built at all?
> 
> ...


AMEN to that


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm probably right about where the yellow meets the green on your scale. And sometimes I even use MY OWN version of hybrid stuff (kinda like your electric plane up there  
.
.


----------



## XquietflyX (Oct 9, 2015)

90/10 power hand…


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Hybrid. Dimensioning is done with power, then mostly hand tools for everything else. I'm not on a production schedule and use woodworking as a hobby to help relax. For me, it's much more relaxing and enjoyable to have the radio on while working instead of ear plugs, safety glasses and other assorted requirement for working with machines.

Plus, working with hand tools allows me to engage more senses-the sound of a plane taking a shaving, the feel of the wood, sensing the grain changing direction as you work it and adjusting accordingly. It's just a far more enjoyable experience with hand tools.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm getting closer to hand tool only work. Still have my tailed lathe which I use regularily and a $40 table saw that I use occasionally. I just got a rip handsaw so my need for the table saw is much less now.


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm with wood shaver. Using my hands causes cramps so bad I just can't do it. A chisel and scribe is about all I use.
Gerald


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

I consider my self hybrid but I think that's mostly because I am lazy. I don't enjoy working with power tools most of the time except for the lathe. They are a means to a end and between the noise, dust and constant threat of losing a finger it's just not that enjoyable to me. Using hand tools is quite and leaves room for my thoughts. Sure you still have to be careful around hand tools as they can hurt you but it's a much more controlled and slower paced affair. Power tools are production machines that excel at what they do quickly but you just loose a connection to the wood when you use them to much.


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

*Coloneltravis*

Swing and a miss

the OP's premise is that the HAND TOOL PURITY movement is growing-I contend it has levelled out and slowed down
your links are from 2008 and 1998 respectively!! - hardly indicative of what's going on now.

I've been collecting and selling woodworking hand tools since the late '80s-sales and interest peaked in about 2012, since then realized prices have plummeted.
I have no axe to grind here - I would like a return to those days-I'm just telling it like I see it.


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

[/QUOTE]
Don t really care IF you do or don't. I was talking to the OP. Full Neanderthal ala Roy Underhill? or is that a passing fad for you?

- bandit571
[/QUOTE]

Apparently you do care.
If you're not talking to me, then who is the question for at the end of your post (above)???


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, it certainly wasn't to some Troll named Johnny…...

Leave that attitude at the door you snuck in through…

Maybe you should take your attitude over to the Off Topic pages, where you'd fit right in?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

All things considered can anyone be 100% of either?
Does a "hand tooler" cut sheet goods with a hand saw?
Does a "power tool junkie" fine tune a mortise/tenon with a router?

I believe that the task dictates the tool used and poor tool selection can ruin a project or destroy a schedule!


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

*Bandit*

Uncalled for and unprofessional-let's stick to the facts, and stop the personal (and fabricated) attacks.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

Grandad didn't have electricity at his house, so it was all handtools. Broadaxes, adzes, froes, handplanes, handsaws, augers, the list goes on. I have many of those tools and enjoy reverting back to using them on occasion. But with age and infirmery I can no longer use many tools of any sort. Now I mostly enjoy the feel of a good tool in my hands even if I can't productively use them. I am a don't I wish woodworker.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

Hey All, hold up a minute. 
I know some of you lumberjocks have a serious ax to grind  but this was meant to be a fun query about how you view your work. What direction you come at your projects from. There has been some childish squabble over my statement that hand tool work has been increasing in popularity. I am not going to get my back up about, as it doesn't matter to the question I posed. 
What I will say is that events like Handworks 2015 and WIA have become very popular and Chris Scharz said it was a watershed moment for the craft. See Highland woodworking TV #19. http://thehighlandwoodworker.com/the-highland-woodworker-episode-19/
In the 4000+ year history of woodworking power tools have been but a blip on the screen and have greatly changed the way people work wood. The first circular saw was developed in the 1920's to use for cutting sugar cane and was later adopted by skil for woodworking in 1928. Little by little the power tool atmosphere grew. After the second world war retooling of factories gave rise to many inventions that woodworkers jumped on to use in their craft. When I was young power tools seemed to be the predominant choice for woodwork.
I believe that there has been a movement among the woodworking community to regain some of that lost knowledge and use of hand tools. Agree with it or don't. That's fine with me, but don't hijack an opportunity to discuss how you woodwork and use it for your soapbox to argue over petty semantics. I can only imagine what a turn off it must be to novice woodworkers who find a site like Lumberjocks only to find it like a room full of banty roosters. 
Maybe the want has leveled, maybe the height of hand tool purchases was three years ago. There have been more hand tool teachers emerging every year and we now have record numbers. Occums razor would suggest that this stems from more students wanting the knowledge. So please take my comment on the grand scheme in the history of woodworking and show us how it has effected the way you work wood.
Thanks for all the great comments, even those that take exception to my verbiage, it is great to hear how you approach your craft. 
It is helpful to those just starting out in woodworking to see accomplished woodworkers in any genre discuss their craft as adults and come together to share their experiences and knowledge to the newer students of this great craft. 
Thanks again,
P.S. nobody commented on my silly graphic.










Take care and have fun woodworking.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Power does all the hard work. Hand planes/scrapers flatten glued panels, maybe some detail work, and provide the final surface for finishing. Chisels when appropriate.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

bearkatwood
I love your very imaginative creative graphic. It's very clever and "out side or the box thinking"! And thank you for Your wright up above.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Well said, Brian. I love your 'silly graphic'. I think Joe's image was a kind of comment on it…


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

For me, it depends upon the project. Some things I use power a fair amount and then there are others that the power toys are not even considered.

I love to use the hand tools when it is practical but if I don't have the time or the job is too big or repetitive, power is always available.


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

*Brian*-

I loved the photo (and the meter!)-guess I got sidetracked


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Brian, shouldn't that cord be a 220?

I am over 95% hand tool by choice. Not an economic decision nor an attempt to be a Ludite. I like the quiet, it allows a more unimpaired approach(noise, dust, risk) to my work. I love finding old tools and learning to use them. I try to learn they're history, who invented this, where was it made and the like. I have power tools and one or two of them get used occasionally when they will expedite a task, but I have gotten to the point that the setup time for them makes using them not advantageous time wise.

Your comments up above are a joy to read, the rancor around here on the subject is beginning to sound like a debate on ( your choice immigration religion environment gun control …..). It's a HOBBY folks!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

> Thanks again,
> P.S. nobody commented on my silly graphic.
> 
> 
> ...


Au contraire my friend. See my post #43 above …

*" (kinda like your electric plane up there  " *


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

I think we all are on common ground with an appreciation for both methods. 
I think the tipping scale for most would be the following:

Passion for old tools and methods
Profession or Hobby
Shop space available
Tools and equipment acquired or lack of
Type of woodworkin projects you like to make
Time constraints
Level of own creativity 
Energy level, Six pack abs or six pack home brew


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

^ home brew Porter or Stout


----------



## CB_Cohick (Dec 22, 2014)

Brian, that fancy plane needs a dust collector attachment.

I have noticed myself going more towards being a knuckle-dragger lately. The work I do has no deadlines to meet. I find hand tools to be much safer. Hand tools are a lot quieter, I can still hear my radio when I am using them. There is something about using hand tools that is just more satisfying, hard feeling to explain. Having said that, if I need to drill 100 holes I will probably head over to the drill press rather than fire up my brace and bit. So, I guess I fall into the hybrid range of the spectrum somewhere.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

^^ Behind the Chicken Coup


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I do think that as time allows, it's good to know how to do the hand tool work. I think it gives a better appreciation for how we got here today. But in today's business climate, speed and efficiency are the best way to survive.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

Au contraire my friend indeed. Hilarious, I must have missed it.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

> Brian, that fancy plane needs a dust collector attachment.
> 
> - CB_Cohick


Lee Valley was way ahead of you on that one, Chris. It'd be the perfect attachment for Brian's plane.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Only Lee Valley would come up with that.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

What CB said ^. My background in carpentry & cabinetmaking has pushed me into what CB is saying. Always had time and money constraints and the old get it done, we have to be focused on the next project by the end of the week routine. The want and need to slow down and enjoy it came after the 5 year hiatus I took from being worn out with it and selling my business. Now I want things to slow down and do them at My pace and interest or I'll pack it up again. 
Why chop a dozen trees by hand if you can take a 24" chainsaw to them. It's only to prove something to yourself.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I use everything that I've got. One of these days I'll probably have a CNC router, too. I also enjoy chip carving and woodcarving with my knives and gouges. I don't do much power carving because I haven't had time to experiment with it. Sometimes I want to make something just with hand tools. Most of the time I use a mixture of power and hand tools.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you JayT for bringing the topic back to the fun angle. That is the only reason I have a shop,
because it is fun for me. Whether I am trying to figure out how to build a variable speed grinder
from a treadmill motor to sharpen my 2" slick or trying to figure out how to sharpen my two man
crosscut saw. I do it because I am having fun. I worked off and on for 70 yrs and had lots of fun
on the way. Now I am having fun being a woodworker. I am a hybrid and will figure out the percentage
manana. Thank you for being extra cautious with your plane wiring bearkatwood, even though the
plane iron is fully insulated by wood you put a grounded wire on it


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

That Veritas video is a riot. Nice find.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

That was their April Fool's Day "product" from 2012. Lee Valley goes all out for April 1, to the extent of building the actual faux product and having ordering links on the website. If you click on the order button, it takes you to a "Gotcha" page.


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

That Veritas video is hybrid woodworking at its finest. Thanks JayT

Building my shop using standard construction methods I am burning a lot of electrons. But, when I cut out wall studs to frame in windows, I used a handsaw vs a skilsaw. Much more accurate.

I love history and the history of handtools and have enjoyed learning how to use them and care for them. There is something satisfying about handtools that calms me, so I use them even if it takes longer sometimes. Learning how to use them accurately (and I'm still learning) gives me confidence.

A friend is a cabinet builder and often shakes his head, but there have been times when I have picked up a plane and quickly adjusted something while he watched. Although he would not say anything, I think he "got" it.

I also have a couple of vintage power tools, the best of which is a Homecraft Delta shaper pre model #s. That thing hums like a dream and can tongue and groove boards in nothing flat.

Thanks Brian


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I would love to buy a hand plane like BEARKAT's , it makes me look like a traditional woodworker from a distance.

I'm starting to like woodworking with hand tools but it takes a lot of patience ,time I have plenty, patience ? well,I'm working on it.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

AND now… The Veritas NFTS can be yours for the low, low price of 23 easy payments of ONLY $98.99 ! But you must act now! Hurry before the first edition run is gone. Be the first woodfooler in your town to own this wonderful new innovation. Just call the number on your screen, and in six to eight weeks your new Veritas NFTS will arrive!


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

95% plugged in. My arthritic hands will take some hand sanding, and it stops there. I have a nice collection of hand planes, and keep some of them in a waterproof box in the shop, but never use them.

Why? I am just too damn old to be trying to flatten a board with a hand plane when that jointer and spiralhead planer are sitting there, just feet away, asking me why don't I just turn them on? So I do.

In years past, when tools came hard against the family budget, I often used a hand plane instead of a planer or jointer, or even when I didn't have a table saw I often cut boards with a sabre saw and planed them square on the edge. No more, thank you very much. This old body with the reconstructed discs in my back, arthritic right shoulder and hands have had enough…but I still LOVE the working of the wood, and just today finished a wonderful sword holder for a deceased Navy vet, have three wine bottle holders in progress ready for finish, and am starting on guitar #77.

I guess old woodworkers never die, they just run out of wood…


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

"What kind of woodworker are you?"

Piok!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

One who hasn't been making the sales I need to eat this month, that's what I am right now. I have a dream of building my all time bench and tills for planes and saws to go with it, but right now I am trying to figure out if I need to have a big garage sale. 
Love that saying, crud. Go tell your mother I need a band-aid.


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

Paul in TN, those wine holders are cool, regardless of what tools were used


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Mostly power tools. I started out as a contractor, that is where I learned all of my major skills doing carpentry.

As I became more refined, I just kept using power tools for most of the work.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

> *Coloneltravis*
> 
> Swing and a miss
> 
> ...


Johnny, go back and read what I said. I said specifically "it's been growing the past 20 years." That's why I gave you those two links. The LN item is from 2009. Just this month Thomas LN said about his hand tool events: "over the past decade we've seen their popularity explode." I gave you specifics. You've given us nothing but your say-so.

I was at a massive, twice-annual vintage (non-power) tool sale this past weekend that has been going on for 20 years, the biggest of its kind in Texas. Guy who puts it on has been buying/selling as long as you and he said it was the most packed sale in a very long time, therefore your anecdotal experience has been cancelled out.

Come up with something concrete instead of just telling us what you think is going on. If 2012 was the peak year, fine - show some numbers. You can't call out everyone else while supporting your case with zero.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Just as an offside comment, my uncle in Germany who passed away three years ago, never owned a single power tool because he did not have the room (a 4' X 4' space in the basement) and he could not justify the cost of German power tools.

His favorite projects were extremely intricate and detailed bird houses.
One I remember the most had a garden around the main house, a fence around the perimiter of the garden, and a wood textured copper roof. He told me when it ages and turns green it is going to be beautiful!


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

oldnovice - I can seriously appreciate that. There is also the cost of electricity. When I was in Italy (many moon ago), I got a haircut in the local barbershop. He had the power clippers and never picked them up. After he was done and I got one of the best haircuts I have ever had, I asked him why he never used them. He told me that haircuts using those were more expensive because of the electric.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

In the High School Industrial Arts Classes I took, lots of hand tools were used, as well as a lot of power tools supplied by the LOCAL Rockwell power tool factory.

Working from the front porch after I first got married. Maybe a hammer and a few screwdrivers, rest was power tools. Started watching This Old House, and then that Norm fellow…

Next house had a 2-1/2 car garage ( only parked the car in a couple times) and power tools started to grow. But, started to go back to some handtool work too. Got my first handplane shaped objects. Built and sold almost a hundred chest of drawers during this time…..

Next house: Small basement full of spiders, used the back porch railings as a workbench. Glue ups in the kitchen. Couldn't bring the big power tools along, so I set up a shop in a friends pole barn…built a true work bench out there. Got to be too much travel time to just go out and putter.

Next place: Where I am right now. The Dungeon Shop has no powered planers or jointers, no tablesaw. It does have a powered lathe, a bandsaw a drill press…....but it is a very small shop. Down some rickety steps. Have to share with a washer and dryer, a furnace, and a water heater. Shop is now at least 70% handtool for projects. If I want to go hide for the day, I just close the door as I go down the steps. Somedays, I even HAVE to do the laundry….

Gone back to handtools more out of the room issue. Lot quieter down there as well..


----------



## ArmyMrFixit (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd say that I'm close to 90% power tools.

[email protected]


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

duckmilk, I am STILL selling those doggone things. The museum gallery just asked for three-four more, and I have three on the bench, drying.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm mostly power tools, but I'm switching to the point where I rough size everything with power and then final fit and cut joinery by hand.


----------



## DarrellSF (Nov 20, 2015)

I am primarily a wood turner so I do both. My four lathes are all electric but all my woodturning tools are hand held. Seems about thirty years ago I tried a foot pedaled lathe. Let's hear it for electricity! At 60 years that was just too much cardio for me. Actually, at 40 that was too much cardio for me. Some days it just fells like I will never be twenty again. I like my hand tools and make a lot of them myself, but power tools are great too.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

Human bodies are like used cars, they are one of the only things that don't have equity to them as they get older.

I would like to put some new handles on my turning tools, making my own would be lots of fun.

Isn't it amazing how much we use electricity. It is nice to think we could do this work without it, but having it at our disposal is a handy thing. I might have to make a plan in my future for an unplugged day where I schedule to make that one day a month or week etc. a no electricity day and see how it goes. I imagine it would be just as challenging if I were to make an all electric day and use no hand tools or unplugged devices. 
I have a feeling I know which one I would like better.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey Brian, 
A no electricity day is an interesting idea just not the day I put the the paneling on the ceiling of my patio not sure I could nail in 1000 nails by hand anymore. Could you use the battery powered tools but just couldn't charge them when they die.

Bill


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I use whatever works. I have a very complete shop of both machines and hand tools. My attitude is Michelangelo would have used an air powered stone chisel and Mr. Duncan Phyfe would have used a table saw if they were available.

Planeman


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

I agree completely!


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm just glad I have both options available. I just grab the tool that I know will get the job done without a 2nd thought and if it has a cord with a plug at the end all the better. My aim is to do a fine job on my project and feel good about my accomplishment. I never thought too feel good because electric wasn't involved. Plus with my old body and my cramping hands if it weren't for electric I wouldn't be involved.


----------



## BikerDad (Jul 16, 2008)

> Hybrid.
> 
> Or better yet, is there a term for you when most of your projects never leave the planning stage and never get built at all?
> 
> ...


They have a term for that in model railroading. Armchair modeler. Seems like "armchair woodworker" covers it.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

I love armchairs!  I am an armchair woodworker.

Sometimes doubt can be the biggest thing that holds us back from trying to pursue our dreams.


----------

